#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 如果你變成狼人了,你會做些甚麼

## 野生狼

我不知道我會不會失控的去殺人,喝血
如果不會,我想體驗看看狼人的力量,速度
可以的話,我也想嘗試對著滿月狼嚎 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 峰峰

HI~野生狼

變成狼人呀，應該會好好看看自己的模樣
看看身體的變化(捏自己的肉球XDD
應該會試試有甚麼能力吧~
同意野生狼的想法，我也會嚎叫看看(感覺大聲喊叫超級快樂
當初玩上古卷軸知道有狼人任務可以變身，變身時候我就馬上試著奔跑~
很享受那種速度奔跑感還有嚎叫，那個滋味真的很棒 :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 恆雪

應該會大聲的對著滿月嚎叫
然後狂吸自己的尾巴之類的

----------

